# emulateur ipod



## romac (11 Juin 2007)

J'aimerais bien trouver un emulateur qui simulerai la présence d'un ipod connecté a mon mac
mais ou trouver ca ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2007)

Tu peux pr&#233;ciser? J'ai pas bien compri l'interet de ce tu cherche a faire...


----------



## romac (11 Juin 2007)

bon sa me regarde


----------



## disfortune (11 Juin 2007)

On sait pas t'aider, laisse moi devinser, t'as chopé des jeux ipod sur un tracker de toreent et tu veux jouer avec sur ton mac?
Ou alors, tu veux faire un screeshot de ton bureau avec un ipod dessus, mais t'en a pas?
Si c'est ca, il y a une astuce....


----------



## romac (11 Juin 2007)

nimprte quoi , je voudrait tester itunes lorsqu'un baladeur ipod est branché . J'ésite a acheter un Ipod ou un creative et je voudrait voir si c'est vraiment indispensable Itunes et vraiment + simpas a utilisé , je veut un emulateur qui simule un ipod branché a mon ordi , pas un emulateur pour jouer a des merdes de tetris !!!
une sorte de simulation de disque mais de disuqe ipod , car je crois que lorsque lon branche un ipod , un disuqe monte sur le mac


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2007)

romac a dit:


> bon sa me regarde



Ben c'est sur que &#231;a donne envie de t'aider..


Tu peux aller te faire mettre pour que je me casse le fion a essayer de te trouver une r&#233;ponse.


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juin 2007)

Ben hé ho du calme ici ! :mouais: Romac sois clair et courtois dans tes demandes, et les autres ne tombez pas trop vite dans la suspicion. À part ça je ne sais pas si ça existe, et ça m'étonnerait...

'+


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2007)

En ce qui me concerne ce n'etait pas de la suspicion, je ne comprenais (et je ne comprend toujours) pas) l'interet de la chose.
Apres que ce cr&#233;tin nous envoie sur les roses alors qu'on essaye de r&#233;pondre, merci bien. Qu'il se demerde.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Juin 2007)

Eh ben c'est anim&#233; par ici 

Il est vrai que la question est &#233;trange... 

Le meilleur moyen de simuler un iPod c'est encore de s'en faire pr&#234;ter un par un de tes amis.

Quant aux jeux, je te rassure, Tetris est l'un des jeux des plus c&#233;l&#232;bres au Monde !

Sans Pong d'Atari tu ne jouerais pas World of Warcraft !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

romac a dit:


> nimprte quoi , je voudrait tester itunes lorsqu'un baladeur ipod est branché . J'ésite a acheter un Ipod ou un creative et je voudrait voir si c'est vraiment indispensable Itunes et vraiment + simpas a utilisé , je veut un emulateur qui simule un ipod branché a mon ordi , pas un emulateur pour jouer a des merdes de tetris !!!
> une sorte de simulation de disque mais de disuqe ipod , car je crois que lorsque lon branche un ipod , un disuqe monte sur le mac


Excuses-nous d'insister, mais pourquoi ?
Pour tester quoi ?

Quand tu branches un iPod, dans iTunes, le iPod apparaît, un peu comme quand tu mets un CD......

Bon, sinon, tu prends une clé USB (attention, au moins 1Go, sinon ça ne marche pas), tu la formates et tu crées un fichier texte dessus qui contient "la tête de ma mère, je suis un iPod" - l'ordi est tellement con, qu'il y croit en général.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2007)

Et puis d'abord qu'est ce qu'il fout ici ce fil? On en a d&#233;port&#233; sur igeneration pour moins que &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Sinon, vends simulateur de fautes d'orthographes grosses comme des super-tanker, bon état, très peu servi...

Ah merde, t'en as déjà un.


----------



## Souvaroff (12 Juin 2007)

romac a dit:


> nimprte quoi , je voudrait tester itunes lorsqu'un baladeur ipod est branch&#233; . J'&#233;site a acheter un Ipod ou un creative* et je voudrait voir si c'est vraiment indispensable Itunes et vraiment + simpas a utilis&#233;* , je veut un emulateur qui simule un ipod branch&#233; a mon ordi , pas un emulateur pour jouer a des merdes de tetris !!!
> une sorte de simulation de disque mais de disuqe ipod , car je crois que lorsque lon branche un ipod , un disuqe monte sur le mac



Ben pour voir ca tu telecharge iTunes & tu regarde !!!  Le fonctionnenment d'iTunes avec un iPod est le meme qu'iTunes sans iPod&#8230;

Comment voudrais-tu utiliser iTunes comme si tu avais un iPod si il n'y en a pas? ou voudrais tu qu'il mette les chansons? ou voudrais tu brancher les ecouteurs?


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et puis d'abord qu'est ce qu'il fout ici ce fil? On en a déporté sur igeneration pour moins que ça



Certes.  Bon allez on va arrêter les frais...

'+


----------

